
Ask HN: How do you think Cambridge Analytica harvested Facebook data? - danielovichdk
Reading the stories around Cambridge Analytica and the facebook &quot;breach&quot; I can&#x27;t help to think that this was merely done by accessing the Facebook API.<p>A simple naive solution really. So why the hype ? Serious question.
======
mtmail
It wasn't a hack or using loopholes, "just" and app that collected more data
than legal given current data privacy laws. So the term "breach" is more like
a breach of contract. Facebook took two years to act which raises questions
now serious Facebook takes data breaches.

[http://www.businessinsider.de/cambridge-analytica-a-guide-
to...](http://www.businessinsider.de/cambridge-analytica-a-guide-to-the-trump-
linked-data-firm-that-harvested-50-million-facebook-
profiles-2018-3?op=1&r=US&IR=T)

